# Euskaltel riding all Opals this season



## heat010 (May 24, 2006)

From the looks of it I guess team Euskaltel Euskadi are all riding Opals for the season. Too bad...would have loved to see one of them riding the new Orca. Guess not stiff enough for them.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Yep, orbea announced it this past fall. I must say that in december, I was looking at an '07 orca or an '06 opal. The fact that euskaltel was using opal made me question some of the marketing claims of the '07 orca. I went with Opal, a proven performer.


----------



## Bikebot (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll bet we see some Orcas in the mountain stages of the Tour de France.


----------

